# This looks perfect.



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

40 acres, Northern WI, off the grid. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link however (from craigslist). If someone can respond, I'll amend this post. I have so many questions about it though!

:gromit:

Edited to add - Here's the link: http://northernwi.craigslist.org/reo/3860074261.html

The two things that worry me most however, are the cookstove being the only heat source as well as satellite internet only (not sure if that would work with my job and HIPPA requirements). Also, my kids would probably hate me for making me leave their schools/friends where we currently are. Other than that..perfect, right down to the living roof. A straw-bale house!! I've read so much about them in my tattered copy of Mother Earth.

I'd love any feedback or something that sticks out as 'omg' in a bad way before I let myself get too excited.  I can't believe the price too, which has me scratching my head..


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

You can post a link if you want.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

If I found that in Ky, Tenn, or Ohio I would think I had died and gone to heaven! What an incredible find. Good luck.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks.  It does look really cool..at least the limited pictures they have on there. How the heck do you cook on a woodstove though? Yikes. I need to educate myself.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the Winter area.

How far are you from there? Go take a look! Just remember to bring bug spray...back flies and skeeters will get you for sure this time of year!


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

My mother -in-law cooked on a wood stove her entire life. I met her in 1970 and she died in the 90's. We just kept a load of "kindling" on the porch. She got up "really" early to get that thing going and it ran all day long. Lots of work.
There is also the work involved to keep it shiny and clean. 
Bringing back memories....


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Cooking with a wood stove is only as hard as you make it. Just keep varied types of wood for different types of cooking and baking. There is a cookbook you can get on ebay called woodstove cooking that tells about using woodstove cooking and baking. Lehman's also has this cookbook that you can order off of their website.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

tarbe said:


> I love the Winter area.
> 
> How far are you from there? Go take a look! Just remember to bring bug spray...back flies and skeeters will get you for sure this time of year!


We're maybe 3 hours? I think I'll start by emailing them and go from there.  Oh yes, I'm sure the bugs are bad too. 

Kentucky, my grandmother used one as well. I can still hear the clinking of the lids when I'd be in bed and she'd be up starting breakfast. Memories.  Interesting how it may come full circle..

Editing to add, thank you Phil (we posted at the same time). I've heard of Lehman's before...off to search and dream.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I love the looks of that place and that woodstove will heat it well. I used to live in Fifield which is just east of there. It does get cold in "winter" wisconsin, lol. Not much of a summer for gardens either.


----------



## Barefoothaven (Jul 3, 2013)

WOW!!! That is a beautiful place. Lots of potential and usable living space. 
We use our wood stove for heating the whole house, cooking, and heating our hot water cylinder. It does the job fine. As someone said earlier, you just have to get use to it and use different types of wood for varied heat. I'm use to it now. But then it doesn't snow where we are.
If you go for it, I hope you get it and enjoy it. It really does look like a gem.


"Regret is a dull and rusted blade"


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I'm missing the price..


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

That looks awesome! 

Looks like it is very well made for what it is... Well appointed interior...

I wouldn't worry about the stove. You'll get the hang of it in one or two meals...

Good find!


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

It's lovely!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Darn, darn.  Looks like this will be a dream deferred. While I'm all for remoteness, it's too remote for this time in our lives. The nearest "big" town is about 40 miles away and while there's a school for the kids in town, they're in different activities that would be impossible for them to continue if we were to move.

So...moving truly off grid will have to wait until both have graduated. In the meantime, I'll absorb info!


----------

